# T



## Lateitia (Jan 30, 2021)

W


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Correction: Why do _some_ married men lie and go to strip clubs?

The answer probably varies. Anything from he doesn't respect you to having some sort of addiction.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Due to the fact that the OP removed her content this thread is closed for further replies.


----------

